# Too Much Heat???



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Pretty HOT today!!! .Anybody around Benzie doing any good? Is anyone using this site any more? I was the last one to report last year and the first this year. What's going on? Has everyone moved away? How about some details?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

BohemianJon, you finding anything yet ? They seem to be sporadic all the way to the Bridge, with some small Whites being found by the Michigan / Ohio boarder. I'm gonn'a check out my area ( Lewiston ) this weekend.


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Hey Jack...My note about "Too Much Heat" was written almost a year ago! Wish we had some of that heat this year...but it'll come. Its still a little early by checking the ground temps. What's that old saying..."Patience Grasshopper"...or something like that!
I live in along the Sunset Coast in SW Michigan (Berrien County) west of Stevensville...Nothing here as yet...rain will help but we got to get some 50 degree nights and days. Honey holes look the same everyday. Some days it makes it but the nights have been kinda cold. I'm sure some are beginning to find a few...but I figure its still early.
Haven't headed north to Benzie as yet...figured it should be good up there around Memorial Day.
BTY...What's the name of that tavern over near Lewiston that has that good prime rib? Directions? Which nights? Might make a trip over this year...might even hunt up some of your sh'rooms!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

It's a toss-up between the Redwood of Lewiston and them. It's called J & B's on the corner of M 32 & Meridian, right across from the Bear Store. It's Sat. night from 6:00 till they run out. Usually a bunch of us from all the sites( that are here then ) meet up and chow down. It's a rustic bar , wear what you want..
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0001_zps031ace5d.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jack...we'll try to make it over from Benzie later this month. Meanwhile, good luck and find a bunch!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Jack, will anyone be meeting there the Saturday of memorial day weekend? I will be up that way then.


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

Hope the snow is all gone by then...and the tavern will look better than the pic...


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh, I'll be here but I don't know about the rest of them. I'm thinking Sandman will be here cause he has a cabin and Morels are running late here. Weather permitting we may be pick'n into June. I just found my first black today picking up the yard.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0001_zps0b12c9d7.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey Jack,

You seem to have your finger on the pulse of Michigan Morels and know where seasons are in full swing...

I'm going to be driving to Sault Ste. Marie today and I wanted to stop and duck in somewhere for about an hour or so to try to luck into finding a patch of yellows...what area of Michigan is in full swing for the Yellow Morels? Dundee? Flint? Saginaw? West Branch? 

I've never hunted in Michigan and would love to try it even for a short hit and any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

OhioJoeShroomer, your best bet is from Saginaw back south. The Whites are in in full swing there. I'm about 50 mi. south of the bridge and the Blacks are just getting going here. As far as exact places to hunt, I don't really know. Maybe read back thru the comments and you'll probably pick up on some good areas. Good Luck……Jack


----------



## ohiojoeshroomer (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Jack!!!


----------



## thedevilsgirl (Apr 6, 2014)

How do I post pics? Not sure if what I found are grays or yellows.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Thedevilsgirl, Photobucket is the best. Copy the code to the right of the HTML code, then paste it to your comment.



<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

jack. you posted a picture on the eleventh that showed a black morel that is different than other blacks, we call them velvets because of their appearance and i think they are the most bueatiful morel, the picture tells the story. good luck to all and may your b ags be full.


----------

